# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft объявляет о выходе Windows 8.1

## Labs

Бесплатное обновление операционной системы Windows 8.1 предлагает единый опыт работы на множестве различных устройств.

Microsoft объявляет о выходе Windows 8.1, комплексного обновления операционной системы Windows 8, позволяющего сделать работу с компьютером еще более удобной и соответствующей стилю жизни каждого человека, где бы он ни находился: дома, на работе или в дороге. Начиная с 17 октября, в течение суток, бесплатное обновление до Windows 8.1 станет доступно в магазине приложений Windows для всех пользователей операционной системы Windows 8 на 37 языках в 230 странах мира. Кроме того, уже с 18 октября Windows 8.1 начнет поставляться в виде предустановленной операционной системы на новых устройствах, а также в виде коробочной версии в розничных магазинах компаний-партнеров.

Windows 8.1 — это логическое продолжение концепций, изначально заложенных в Windows 8. В этой системе приложения и сервисы работают вместе, предоставляя интуитивно понятную и гибкую среду для развлечений и работы на всех устройствах. Одновременно с Windows 8.1 на рынок выходит множество новых инновационных устройств, предназначенных как для обычных пользователей, так и для предприятий — от удобных мобильных планшетов и устройств типа «два в одном», до высокопроизводительных ноутбуков и универсальных рабочих станций. Традиционно, платформа Windows — это операционная система, отвечающая всем потребностям современного бизнеса, и предлагающая лучшие планшеты и устройства для использования в коммерческом секторе.

«Выпуск обновления Windows 8.1 меньше чем через год после выхода Windows 8 является подтверждением приверженности Microsoft новым принципам быстрой и адаптивной разработки, которая подразумевает внимание к отзывам пользователей с целью постоянного улучшения продукта. Мы построили Windows-устройства так, чтобы они продолжали ваше «я». Устройства и сервисы Microsoft максимально персонализированы: они созданы специально для вас и вашего образа жизни, – говорит Ирина Максимова, глава Microsoft в Беларуси. – Кроме того, Windows предлагает лучшие планшеты и устройства для бизнеса, основные преимущества которых состоят в поддержке многозадачности; широких возможностях работы с периферийными устройствами и аксессуарами; безопасном доступе к корпоративным данным и улучшенным функциям защиты Windows».

Windows 8.1 предлагает усовершенстованные возможности настройки устройств и улучшенную функциональность, в том числе:

• Широкие возможности персонализации. Улучшенные пользовательские настройки начального экрана с возможностью создания плиток разных размеров, выбора фона и цветовой гаммы позволяют сделать каждое устройство Windows совершенно уникальным и соответствующим предпочтениям конкретного пользователя. Кроме того, пользователи могут выбирать, как загружать свою Windows: на начальный экран или сразу на привычный рабочий стол. Изменения, сделанные пользователем, автоматически синхронизируются на всех остальных устройствах, объединенных под одной учетной записью Microsoft.

• Привычная и простая навигация. В Windows 8.1 возвращена кнопка «Пуск» – давно знакомый пользователям элемент навигации. Обновленный режим отображения приложений позволяет увидеть все установленные программы. Новая операционная система объединяет разнообразные Windows-устройства и сервисы в одно семейство. Приложение «Cправка+cоветы», помогает быстро освоиться в системе, а интерактивные подсказки, которые демонстрируются новым пользователям, дают возможность легко освоить основные жесты, которые применяются в Windows 8.1. 

• Улучшенный поиск. Новый смарт-поиск Bing предоставляет самый легкий способ поиска нужной информации как на самом устройстве, так и в сети Интернет. Красивое и удобное представление результатов поиска адаптировано для сенсорного управления. Достаточно начать вводить текст на начальном экране, и смарт-поиск Bing начнет искать информацию любого типа: документы на компьютере, фотоальбом на SkyDrive, любимые приложения, или нужный веб-сайт.

• Полный список приложений на начальном экране. В Windows 8.1 включен широкий набор базовых приложений и сервисов. Часть из них доступна на начальном экране, что позволяет пользователям быстро и просто выполнять разнообразные задачи в Windows, в том числе общаться с близкими с помощью видео-чата Skype, работать с удобной электронной почтой в приложении «Почта», находить новые рецепты в приложении «Кулинария Bing» или диеты в приложении «Здоровье и Фитнесс Bing». В Windows 8.1 также входит новый Internet Explorer 11, быстрый и удобный браузер, созданный специально для сенсорных устройств. «История», «Избранное», открытые вкладки и другие настройки IE11 автоматически синхронизируются на всех устройствах, объединенных под одной учетной записью Microsoft. Кроме того, в Internet Explorer 11 появился режим чтения, оптимизированный для просмотра новых статей с экрана, и режим параллельной работы с другими приложениями, который позволит открыть браузер одновременно, например, с приложением «Почта». По умолчанию в операционной системе предусмотрена возможность подключения 3D-принтеров, их автоматическая настройка, возможность вывода на 3D печать из приложений, а также возможность подключения беспроводного монитора.

• Многозадачность и продуктивность. В Windows 8.1 предусмотрены функции просмотра и одновременного использования до четырех приложений, расположенных на одном экране, гибкое изменение размеров окна любого приложения, возможность запуска второго приложения из уже используемого. Кроме того, улучшена поддержка нескольких мониторов, позволяющая приложениям из Магазина Windows и рабочему столу работать одновременно на одном или на всех мониторах.

• Глубокая интеграция со SkyDrive. Windows 8.1 обеспечивает доступ к файлам и возможность работы с ними в любом месте на всех устройствах пользователя. С помощью SkyDrive пользователи могут создавать, редактировать, сохранять и делиться файлами с друзьями и коллегами. Благодаря так называемым смарт-файлам, можно выполнять поиск по содержимому SkyDrive прямо с компьютера, даже если файлы хранятся в облаке, и не занимают место на локальном жестком диске. Файлы SkуDrive индексируются смарт-поиском Bing так же, как и файлы на устройстве пользователя.

• Новый магазин Windows. Новый дизайн магазина приложений обеспечивает быстрый и удобный доступ к нужным приложениям. Улучшенная структура отображения приложений по определенным категориям дает пользователям возможность легко следить за последними новинками. В Windows 8.1 приложения обновляются автоматически. В магазин постоянно добавляются новые приложения и обновления уже существующих, среди которых «Яндекс», «Афиша», «Госуслуги», «Консультант Плюс», «Mail.ru», «Вконтакте», «Одноклассники», Evernote, Facebook, Adobe PhotoShop Express, eBay и другие.

Пользователи могут посетить сайт http://www.windows.com/shop, чтобы узнать подробнее о новых Windows-устройствах, доступных сейчас или планирующихся к выходу, а также найти устройство, подходящее их потребностям и бюджету.

----------

